# Guts (Berserk Armor) vs Nosferatu Zodd (Apostle form)



## vagnard (Feb 18, 2006)

The last time both of them fought (in the Hill of Swords) Guts was at the same level of Human Zodd (or even a little better)...but then Apostle Zodd kicked his ass badly and was toying with him like a rag doll. 

Then when Guts obtained the Berserk Armor he was giving problems even to Apostle Grundbeld (who seem to be in Zodd's same tier or league) Guts is improving at using the armor little by little chapter after chapter (look how easily he deals with the makaras right now)

So...right now....who would win between them?...To make the things even better this Guts hasn't the astral wound caused by Slann.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 18, 2006)

Well its a tough one.

Zodd was an equal match for the Skull Knight*. So a the moment i guess Gutsu isn't enough of a match for him (even with the helm down).

Gutsu will kill Zodd in the series, but i think hes going to need to be alot stronger before he can take down the strongest of the Apostle or a Godhand.


* Yes i know he cut of one of Zodds horns the first time they faught, the second time they were equal while Gatsu was fighting Grundbeld.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 18, 2006)

First of all....God bless you for this thread.my two favo warriorsXD

Guts in Berserk armor would actually stand a chance IMO. Guts stamina and endurance would actually make this possible,but it would probably by a even fight (in Berser armor) but the real question is,will Guts eventually survive the Berserk armor at the end of the fight? I think not after fighting against an apostle such as Zodd.


----------



## Codde (Feb 18, 2006)

> Then when Guts obtained the Berserk Armor he was giving problems even to Apostle Grundbeld (who seem to be in Zodd's same tier or league) Guts is improving at using the armor little by little chapter after chapter (look how easily he deals with the makaras right now)


Well Grunbeld seemed to obviously be bellow Zodd at least in ranking in the Band of the Hawks.



			
				Rice Ball said:
			
		

> * Yes i know he cut of one of Zodds horns the first time they faught, the second time they were equal while Gatsu was fighting Grundbeld.


Well Zodd said he's the only one who can "hold" the Skull Knight, nothing about thinking he can defeat him. But his horns were cut while Gutts were fighting Grunbeld... the only part of the fight we saw after their talking (with Skull Knight saying Zodd only cears about fighting as usual.) was Zodd attacking Skull Knight and him easily dodging and slashing him, then we see Zodd in another scene with only one horn.  So I doubt they're equals.

Either way, I don't think Gutts can defeat Zodd in apostle form yet.


----------



## vagnard (Feb 18, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> Well Grunbeld seemed to obviously be bellow Zodd at least in ranking in the Band of the Hawks.



Well yes....Zodd is Griffith's righthand or bodyguard. I was saying that both of them were generals of the Neo-Hawks. Grundbeld could respect Zodd because he is the "sempai" of the group (300 years old) or because his legendary status....not necessarily because Zodd is stronger than him.


----------



## Codde (Feb 18, 2006)

Well other than that, we really have no indication of Zodd's strength in relation to Grunbeld.


----------



## hayate-kun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmm...Guts hasnt grasped control of the berserk armor yet and zodd definetly knows how to control his own power...so im giving the win to zodd unless you're saying that guts doesnt have to be concious at the end of the fight which would probably change the outcome as the inner demon in guts seems to be stronger than zodd...


----------

